# crickets and tumbleweed..........



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

are rolling through this fourm........


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: crickets and tumbleweed.......... (2008cc)*

If you can read this, you're the next generation of life on Earth, lizard man. We destroyed each other and left a legacy of our knowledge on digital media. Yes, the media your ancestors smashed into body jewelry thousands of years before your time. But hey, by now you've learned that your ancestors were idiots.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: crickets and tumbleweed.......... (jhillyer)*

are they on dubs?


----------



## DubbyDriver (Oct 23, 2003)

What an unpopular choice of engine. There's gotta be some s4 owners here. Anyone?. . . Hello.. o.. o. . . Echo.. o.. o..


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*

time for the two month bump Weather it needs it or not.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbyDriver* »_What an unpopular choice of engine. There's gotta be some s4 owners here.

Don't forget the A8 and S8 and the A6 also had/have this engine in one variation or another.


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: (LangsamKafer)*

I guess I am a Liazrd survivor.








I thought this thread would have more movement, too.


----------



## Brian S @ ND (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (DubbyDriver)*

I have an S4, and I want a supercharger. I know there isn't a lot of room under the hood but someone will find a way do it.


----------



## BoulderGTI (Dec 19, 2004)

*Re: crickets and tumbleweed.......... (2008cc)*

anyone know what an engine like this costs????


----------



## ChinoTurbo (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: crickets and tumbleweed.......... (BoulderGTI8v)*

who ever can afford an audi/vw car with 4.2litre v8 usually turns out not to be an enthusiast, but some rich lawyer type who thinks you can double clutch a tiptronic for extra hp.
I'm not surprised this forum has been gathering dust.
I would like to see more info on this 4.2litre motor though


----------



## g60racer (Nov 18, 2000)

*Re: crickets and tumbleweed.......... (ChinoTurbo)*

My bro just bought a new S4 tip, I think there is a separate non-vortex forum that most of the S-car owners get their info from because he's already got a line on various sources for downpipe-back exhausts, software, intakes, etc... and he's not a vortexer. (I know, shame on him)


----------



## dinoO1 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: crickets and tumbleweed.......... (2008cc)*

yup


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

Wlep, I've got a 4.2 V8, but it's not in an S4 or an A8 or A6, or S6, or S6...get my point? It's also not running right now as it gets it's ungodly expensive timing belt replacement. So, I'm driving an S4 to the Audi Winter Driving School instead of the 4.2. I am annoyed.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (Audi Coupe GT)*

Is it shoe-horned into your CGT?


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

I suppose it could be - car would be a touch nose heavy and would spin one tire all the way to 120mph, though. No, it's in my 1993 V8 Quattro.

Carter


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (Audi Coupe GT)*

Ah... I was still thinking of the 3.6L V8 they started with. What is the rated output for the engine in that car?


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

1989-1991 3.6 (PT) is 240 hp/254 b./ft. 
1992-1994 4.2 (ABH) is 276 hp/295 lb/ft.


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (Audi Coupe GT)*

Nice... I wish the 3.7L(AEW) could be upgraded more readily.


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

Wow, a 3.7. You have an A8 fwd? 
Carter


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (Audi Coupe GT)*

Yep... one of the few







Just have to wonder why they chose not to squeak more than 230hp/235ft-lb. It's my understanding that the only major difference between the 3.7 and the 4.2 is a bit more stroke.


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: (LangsamKafer)*

Perhaps it was the tranny? The PT is notorious for having transmission problems that are quiet expensive. Routing 235hp through the front wheels is difficult, you know...from a refinement aspect, if nothing else.
Carter


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (Audi Coupe GT)*

Hmmm... that's something I hadn't considered. Do you know the code on the transmission used with the PT? The FWD tranny is CJZ. 
I have heard/read some nightmare stories about the transmissions on these cars... and the "lifetime" fluid they use.


----------



## Audi Coupe GT (Dec 31, 2004)

Not sure, but I know that the 4.2 has a strengthened transmission with integral cooler - as well as a remapped shifting program. You should join [email protected] to get some more info. Also, I think that Intended Acceleration makes a chip that *should* work in your car, but I would contact them first. It works in the PT and ABH (which also went into the A8 Quattro up to 99)


----------



## LangsamKafer (Jul 17, 2001)

*Re: (Audi Coupe GT)*

Thanks for the leads, I'll be sure to check them out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A&F (Feb 13, 2013)

10 years later... nothing has changed.


----------



## ARB2304 (Mar 1, 2014)

I drove this engine in my a6 for a couple years and loved it. kind of a gas hog. but never left me stranded.
and the timing belt service everyone complains about was simple. didn't have to pull bumper or anything. did it for 350$ 
rebuilt cv joints for 30$
and bearing were easy as they come in the hub half way through the 2000' models. 
loved every minute of this engine til my fiancé totaled her....


----------



## mrwarrenpiece (Jan 26, 2007)

*RS4 in MD*

Hola, compadres. 



I'm here and I pop in here and there. Having a CEL issue at the moment.....kinda frustrating.


----------

